# Supacolor Heat ransfers



## rhodey (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I saw this video covering Supacolor transfers from tshshirthelpdesk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYGO7uy85qM&t=331s


Does anyone here have any personal experience with these transfers? If so I would be interested to know what you thought of the quality, pricing, and material versatility.


Thanks!


----------



## Djfist (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes, Supacolor is great. However, they are quite expensive. That’s my only gripe. Plus they don’t let you gang images. So I guess I have two gripes!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not sure what process they use but it doesn't appear to be silk screen. Images on video appear to look plastic-ee. 

I would request samples before placing an order.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> Not sure what process they use but it doesn't appear to be silk screen. Images on video appear to look plastic-ee.
> 
> I would request samples before placing an order.


Samples are always a good idea.
That said, I bet they are identical to the "UltraColor" from Transfer Express, but with a stronger higher temperature adhesive. I'm suspecting this because transfers made with low heat adhesive cannot be peeled hot.
Both brands have similar pricing, and generally speaking pricing for this type of transfers is likely to be similar to a 2 color screen-printing job, because that's the amount of work required.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TABOB said:


> Samples are always a good idea.
> That said, I bet they are identical to the "UltraColor" from Transfer Express, but with a stronger higher temperature adhesive. I'm suspecting this because transfers made with low heat adhesive cannot be peeled hot.
> Both brands have similar pricing, and generally speaking pricing for this type of transfers is likely to be similar to a 2 color screen-printing job, because that's the amount of work required.


\
Since the video showed a single block image I assumed it was something like Transfer Express's Cad Printz. What equipment is used for Ultracolors?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> \
> Since the video showed a single block image I assumed it was something like Transfer Express's Cad Printz. What equipment is used for Ultracolors?


They are digital prints with screen-printed backing. 
In this video https://youtu.be/8XHNWY4fUsY?t=116 you can see the screen-printed layers (white + sublimation blocker) and the adhesive powder.


----------



## Djfist (Nov 11, 2018)

TABOB said:


> Samples are always a good idea.
> That said, I bet they are identical to the "UltraColor" from Transfer Express, but with a stronger higher temperature adhesive. I'm suspecting this because transfers made with low heat adhesive cannot be peeled hot.
> Both brands have similar pricing, and generally speaking pricing for this type of transfers is likely to be similar to a 2 color screen-printing job, because that's the amount of work required.


That may be true in theory but Supacolor definitely charges more than 2 color screen prints. A supacolor single design at 16.5 x 5.85 starts at $5.29 a piece.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Djfist said:


> That may be true in theory but Supacolor definitely charges more than 2 color screen prints. A supacolor single design at 16.5 x 5.85 starts at $5.29 a piece.


It doesn't start at $5.29 that the price when you only buy 20 prints. If you buy 500 it will cost just $1.99 a piece.
Compare that to screen printing a two color design directly on shirts.
It's a reasonable price.


Look what you've done... You're making me defend other peoples prices.
I want commission!


----------



## Djfist (Nov 11, 2018)

TABOB said:


> It doesn't start at $5.29 that the price when you only buy 20 prints. If you buy 500 it will cost just $1.99 a piece.
> Compare that to screen printing a two color design directly on shirts.
> It's a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


500 is a big order for a small company, don't forget.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Djfist said:


> 500 is a big order for a small company, don't forget.


 It is, but that's how screen-printing pricing works, because setup and cleaning is time consuming. Printing is the easy part.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Djfist said:


> 500 is a big order for a small company, don't forget.



Looks like Transfer Express allows ganging. Try their sample too.


----------

